# Anyone else to forget to vote?



## JasonH (28 Jun 2004)

:'( I forgot to register, was gonna go vote and rememberd I hadn't registerd...

Doh, one less vote for conservative  Sorry guys.  Next year.

Can't believe my grandma voted liberal, all because her friend works for the liberal party (Grinds teeth).


----------



## 63 Delta (28 Jun 2004)

1) You could have registered at the Polling office, all you needed was a photo ID and a bill with your name and addres on it; and
2) Unless there is a vote of non-confidence, you wont be able to vote for the next four years, federally any way.

 Guess you just have to wait  :warstory:


----------



## Fruss (29 Jun 2004)

Jay: You just lost your right to complain for the next 4 years!!!


----------



## nULL (29 Jun 2004)

or berate your grandmother.


----------



## Madevilz (29 Jun 2004)

I voted for conservative...
but then I live in Quebec.
Wasted my vote LOL


----------



## JasonH (29 Jun 2004)

Oh yea, bah what am I thinking anually ahahah... this short election caught me off guard  :dontpanic:


----------



## Military Brat (29 Jun 2004)

Liberal minority. Don't worry, I am sure we will see another election in 12 or 18 months time. The Liberals and NDP will most likely co-operate for awhile, but the first chance the Liberals see to get a majority in parliament, they will be all over the opportunity.


----------



## CSS Type (29 Jun 2004)

If you *forgot* to vote then you failed to accept your responsibility. How can a soldier do that?


----------



## Gunnar (29 Jun 2004)

You don't need to be registered to vote.  You have to show up at the polling station with ID.  That's it.

(Not that the "scrutineers" were checking ID anyway.  I could have taken all the voting cards from my household and voted multiple times.)


----------



## JasonH (29 Jun 2004)

It's like the americans... they have kerry and bush.

We have Martin and Harper...

Either way were screwed...  :dontpanic:


----------



## yot (29 Jun 2004)

Frank in Vancouver said:
			
		

> Jay: You just lost your right to complain for the next 4 years!!!



lol.. 

well, hope liberarl people do something good... and promise what they said.


----------



## Infanteer (29 Jun 2004)

Nice going dummy.  It's good to see the cherished institute of democracy is taken so seriously in this country, no wonder we are looking at a record low....


----------



## SFontaine (29 Jun 2004)

On CBC last night I saw this Iraqi immigrant who was very excited to be voting for the first time ever. If only more Canadians could treat the democratic process the way that man was treating it. Guess you don't truly appreciate something until it's gone.


----------



## Armymedic (29 Jun 2004)

I missed the advanced polls for us reg force soldiers. Fortunately for me, the Conservitive candidate in my riding only won by 5000 votes.

But because I serve to defend your right to bitch about not voting, or not voting for the winning party, I reserve the right do some whining myself.


----------



## nULL (29 Jun 2004)

Lowest turnout ever apparently. Why don't we take a queue from the Australians and make it illegal to NOT vote? I mean, if people are going to be all gung-ho about living in a democracy safe from those evil socialist dictators, they could at least fulfill THEIR ONLY REQUIREMENT.


----------



## brin11 (29 Jun 2004)

I was told as a young kid by my old aunt that I had better vote each and every time I had the opportunity.  Women fought for the vote for years and it wouldn't do to not go.  I remember her every time there's an election and I ALWAYS vote.

Good point about the immigrant, people take their lives in Canada for granted way too much.


----------



## Military Brat (29 Jun 2004)

People don't vote because they aren't listened to. There is great cynicism about politics because very few promises are kept. We live in a 4 year dictatorship, where the only time the people's opinions and interests are listened to is election time. After that the politicians go back to Ottawa, not to be seen until when the next election is called.


----------



## Scratch_043 (29 Jun 2004)

It's a good thing I turned 18 last August, and Voted, Now I can bitch all I want   

By the way, I voted CPC. and My candidate lost.


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Jun 2004)

Voting should be a law


----------



## ags281 (30 Jun 2004)

Gunnar said:
			
		

> You don't need to be registered to vote.   You have to show up at the polling station with ID.   That's it.
> 
> (Not that the "scrutineers" were checking ID anyway.   I could have taken all the voting cards from my household and voted multiple times.)



I was working the election, and during training was very surprised how trusting the system is. If you're on the list as registered, you don't even need ID. All you do is show up at your poll, state your name, and if you're on the list you're good to go. If someone challenges you, and you forgot your ID at home, no problem: there is an "oath of qualification" the Deputy Returning Officer (the job I did) can have you swear/affirm stating that you are the person on the list and eligible to vote. 

If you're not registered, then yes, you need something that proves you live in the right area for the poll. Regardless, it is very easy to get registered the day of. Just walk in, flash your drivers license (which has all the info they need to fill out the registration form) and you can now vote.

Oh BTW, you could not have voted multiple times. Those little voter cards you get in the mail don't mean crap. All they do is let you know where to vote, and make things very very easy for the election staff (easy to find a name on the list, or figure out you are at the wrong poll). All you need to do is state your name, and the poll clerk crosses your name off of the list when you are given a ballot (name crossed out = can't vote again). If you get caught trying to vote twice you can actually be arrested by the deputy returning officer, fined and/or imprisoned. They will usually just order you to leave the building immediately - you won't get arrested unless you decide to try and stick around (other things that can land you in jail: applying for a ballot in the name of another person and attempting to vote knowing you are not qualified as an elector).

And no... I didn't forget to vote. Spending twelve hours sitting only two tables away from the poll I'm registered to vote at it would be a bit hard for me to forget.


----------



## Infanteer (30 Jun 2004)

Voting should be a responsibility that is earned, along with service in Office (you see where I am going with this....)


----------



## Gunnar (30 Jun 2004)

I wasn't saying I'd vote multiple times as ME.  I could vote in the morning as Dad, afternoon as brother, evening as myself.  Say that brother is on a business trip, and dad is getting senile.  You don't check my ID, you don't stop me from doing it.  Hell, if my sister is named "Kelly" or "Robin" or even "Kim" I might get away with voting as her too.  Provided I get different scrutineers, or don't have a memorable face, I think it could be done.  So I think you should check ID.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (30 Jun 2004)

I think I see where infanteer's point lies,

unfortunately, since mandatory military service for politicians is not particularly likely, I'd settle for the prime minister and/or minister of defence being forced to shuttle around in a Canadian Sea King (much like the American Marine One).  As well, the M of D should make regular trips to combat areas, so that his personal safety depends on CF equipment on a weekly basis, so that the plight/concerns of the military can be expressed more personally to the leaders and decision-makers.


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Jun 2004)

> Voting should be a responsibility that is earned



100%


----------



## ags281 (30 Jun 2004)

Gunnar said:
			
		

> I wasn't saying I'd vote multiple times as ME.   I could vote in the morning as Dad, afternoon as brother, evening as myself.   Say that brother is on a business trip, and dad is getting senile.   You don't check my ID, you don't stop me from doing it.   Hell, if my sister is named "Kelly" or "Robin" or even "Kim" I might get away with voting as her too.   Provided I get different scrutineers, or don't have a memorable face, I think it could be done.   So I think you should check ID.



Ok, I see what you're saying. Yes, you might get by doing that, but if you're all at the same address, then you'll all be voting at the exact same table, with the exact same two people working it (yes, they're there the entire day). With a couple hundred people voting you might sneak by once if you get lucky, but by the third time at least one of the two would catch on. Some of us in the training session were wondering about how trusting the system is, and got the response that until the system is abused it will remain trusting. So yes you could try, but with each poll having a blank warrant for arrest with them just waiting to be filled out why risk it?


----------



## ags281 (30 Jun 2004)

Kirkpatrick said:
			
		

> I'd settle for the prime minister and/or minister of defence being forced to shuttle around in a Canadian Sea King (much like the American Marine One).



I like it! Make sure that they only get one each. If it's broken then they have to wait like everyone else - no pulling rank to get a substitute that someone else needs for training etc.  For driving around they have to use a MLVW ;D


----------



## Korus (30 Jun 2004)

Going easy on 'em, eh? I'd of put them in the back of an LS....


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Jul 2004)

I almost missed my chance. I got called for an overtime shift [1900-0700 ] mid-afternoon. I went for a small nap, supper and then halfway to work it hits me...oh shite......and voting is one of my things you must do.  I get to work and call my wife immediately and she knows right away why I called. I tell her to take my card when she goes and the cell phone and call me from the polling station so I can try to get her to cast my ballot.  I was thinking this probably wouldn't work but it was my only shot.   Lo and behold not only do they let her vote but they don't even need to hear from me.  The small-town mentality I guess.  Oh and one more thing, no vote is a wasted vote! Just like sports sometimes your not on the winning team but that doesn't mean the game meant nothing.


----------



## Infanteer (1 Jul 2004)

I never advocated universal service.  If someone wants to earn the sovereign estate, they should have to earn it through a term of service in the public good (not necessarily the military).

I think some author wrote a story like that before.... ;D


----------



## ags281 (1 Jul 2004)

For the record, Bruce got lucky. Nobody except you is alowed to vote in your name, so don't count on this working. I guess small town mentality beats Elections Canada in this case though


----------



## Infanteer (1 Jul 2004)

As well, we can all feel happy that half of the Federal Inmate Population (12,000?) was given and exercised the right to vote....


----------



## SFontaine (1 Jul 2004)

Reading through all these I wonder.. Why the hell is the military the only part of Canadian society that has intelligent people in it?


----------



## Fruss (1 Jul 2004)

SFontaine, hmmm...  I can't agree with you..  those who are joining don't get a pill of intelligence when they swear in..  they must be intelligent before!!   
And I'm sure the army is like any other company, there's always some people who are not as smart as you..  but they try to work, and if they were all smarter than you, you would be the dumb one.. not a good thing..   :

Think about it...


----------



## Gunnar (2 Jul 2004)

The military is the only profession with intelligent people in it because they are still operating (mostly) on the gold standard of ability.  How you feel about war and your comrades is irrelevant when you're being shot at.  If you're ineffective, people die.  Military training forces you to think, and basic, from what I understand, is designed to break you of bad habits and get you back on that standard:  ability.  I'm a civilian.  I talk a good game, but I could probably use some of that training myself.

You know how all the people with incredibly stupid beliefs hang out at universities, so they don't have to face the real-world consequences of their idiotic ideas?  Hard-core feminazis, Marxists and the like?  Well, to a lesser extent "modern society" has become that kind of refuge for people who don't want to think.  According to modern philosphy, nobody is ever responsible for the consequences of their actions, and any "bad" action they take is the result of their upbringing, race or how they *feel*.  Our social umbrella (and the modern conveniences of civilization provided by those who still weigh the consequences of their actions) allows such people to continue in their deluded little world, while rough men stand ready to defend them....rough men these types now feel are outmoded dinosaurs of the past which are no longer necessary.

Someone on this site has a cool quote about democracy in Athens, and how the freedom they wanted was freedom from responsibility, which when they got it, killed their democracy.  It's true.


----------



## willy (2 Jul 2004)

Well, I guess I'd better call Mensa and tell them their place as the hangout for the gifted has been taken by the CF. :

There are tons of stupid people in the military!  Thousands of them!  We have our share of geniuses too, but to claim that the army is the world's last bastion of brilliance is one of the most ridiculous things I've ever heard.  No, not everyone at a university is brilliant either, but I'll take the dumbest guy at any university you care to name over the dumbest guy in the CF every single time.


----------



## Gunnar (2 Jul 2004)

I said it was the only profession with intelligent people in it...I didn't say they were ALL intelligent.  But you're right of course....Let's just say that it is a profession which encourages people to use what intelligence they have.

Person A is CF, person B is not.  Both are equally intelligent.  But you'll get more BANG! for the buck (yeah, I know) from the CF trained person.  He is expected to think, and be responsible and will therefore be most likely to provide a consistent response.  Person B may not be as consistent.

Of course, stupid and/or clumsy is not possible to train away.  

So, what I said isn't exactly what I meant.  Sorry.


----------



## Military Brat (3 Jul 2004)

People are made of what they have been through - what they have experienced. Joe Potato is going to be more informed if he has seen the world first hand, gone through hellish training missions, etc. than his friend John Doe if all John Doe has done is lived in his parent's basement and his only view on the larger world is what the news media feeds him every evening at 6 o'clock. 

Unfortunately there are many people in this country, young and old, who do nothing, live in their parents basement, collect welfare, and get their food from food banks. Guess what party most of those people are going to vote for? You guessed it - the NDP. 

Many young people especially, have done dick all and expect the sky from the government - university tuition, subsidized housing, universal health care etc and think about nobody but themselves. 

On the other hand, most people who vote right wing(ie Conservative) know that there are other people out there, not just themselves and we should be thankful we live in freedom and democracy rather than demanding every last possible luxury imaginable. 

It seems contrary to what most textbooks teach, but I think Conservatives are the ones who care about the rest of the people while Socialists are self-centered spoiled brats. 

Just my opinion. This and a quarter will get you a phone call.


----------



## Yeoman (7 Jul 2004)

I couldn't even vote. I was on my basic infantry qualification. the times to booth was open in meaford, I was either a) out in the field or b) praticing my drill to get ready for graduation.
I was ticked.
Greg


----------



## jonsey (11 Jul 2004)

I couldn't vote. I was out of town visiting my sister (originally, I was going to go up the monday after I voted, but I had to leave on the Sunday because of some schedualling conflicts). So, I missed the advanced polls and didn't see that I could have voted by phone or something like that untill the tuesday after.


----------

